# Weird network problem: ping, dns ok, no internet[SOLVED]

## robiss

i have a strange problem with network. i can ping, arping, dns is working, but i cant browse, cant open ftp, ... my internet works fine on windows and linvecd, ifconfig and route looks the same as on live cd. Then i try to open website in links i just see "request sent", in opera its just blank page, and and on conquer i see "connection to x.x.x.x broken". I can even open my routers web admin, i can see and even login to it, but no page is opened after i login to it. Maybe somenone could give me at least some clue what could be wrong, iam trying to resolve this stupid problem for 3d day already, and searched on internet, tryed lots of diferent things and nothing helps.Last edited by robiss on Sun Jun 24, 2007 4:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## robiss

Please anyone, give me at least some clue what could possibly be  wrong   :Sad: 

----------

## gsoe

What's the actual output of

```
ifconfig

route
```

And what's the content of

```
/etc/resolv.conf

/etc/conf.d/net
```

Also, what ping commands work? ping URL or ping IP-address? Do you have any kind of iptables rules on your system?

----------

## robiss

I think this should be enought information:

And btw ftp work fine

robiss ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

robiss ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:36:5F:00:1C

          inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::216:36ff:fe5f:1c/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1320  Metric:1

          RX packets:227 errors:59 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:59

          TX packets:2824 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:29417 (28.7 Kb)  TX bytes:196122 (191.5 Kb)

          Interrupt:18

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:300 (300.0 b)  TX bytes:300 (300.0 b)

robiss ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600]

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5789 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 21)

0a:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments Unknown device 8039

0a:09.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments Unknown device 803a

0a:09.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

robiss ~ # ping www.google.lt

PING www.l.google.com (209.85.135.103) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from mu-in-f103.google.com (209.85.135.103): icmp_seq=1 ttl=245 time=55.7 ms

64 bytes from mu-in-f103.google.com (209.85.135.103): icmp_seq=2 ttl=245 time=55.9 ms

robiss ~ # arping www.google.lt

ARPING 209.85.135.103 from 192.168.1.2 eth0

Sent 4 probes (4 broadcast(s))

Received 0 response(s)

robiss ~ # iptables --list

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

robiss ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nls_iso8859_1           4224  1

nls_cp437               5888  1

vfat                    9472  1

fat                    39964  1 vfat

usb_storage            59456  1

usbmouse                4224  0

snd_usb_audio          69760  0

snd_usb_lib            12928  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_rawmidi            17408  1 snd_usb_lib

genrtc                  6988  0

snd_hwdep               6660  1 snd_usb_audio

usbhid                 18912  0

yenta_socket           21388  0

rsrc_nonstatic          8576  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            30104  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

serio_raw               5124  0

pcspkr                  2688  0

i2c_i801                7312  0

uhci_hcd               18700  0

intel_agp              19740  1

agpgart                23756  1 intel_agp

sg                     27292  0

ehci_hcd               25484  0

usbcore               100616  8 usb_storage,usbmouse,snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,usbhid,uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd

evdev                   7296  1

robiss ~ # nmap -v www.google.lt

Starting Nmap 4.20 ( http://insecure.org ) at 2007-06-24 15:32 Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page

Warning: Hostname www.google.lt resolves to 4 IPs. Using 209.85.135.104.

Initiating Parallel DNS resolution of 1 host. at 15:32

Completed Parallel DNS resolution of 1 host. at 15:32, 0.13s elapsed

Initiating SYN Stealth Scan at 15:32

Scanning mu-in-f104.google.com (209.85.135.104) [1697 ports]

Discovered open port 443/tcp on 209.85.135.104

Discovered open port 80/tcp on 209.85.135.104

Stats: 0:00:02 elapsed; 0 hosts completed (1 up), 1 undergoing SYN Stealth Scan

SYN Stealth Scan Timing: About 2.47% done; ETC: 15:33 (0:01:15 remaining)

robiss ~ # wget www.google.lt

--15:33:20--  http://www.google.lt/

           => `index.html'

Resolving www.google.lt... 209.85.135.104, 209.85.135.147, 209.85.135.99, ...

Connecting to www.google.lt|209.85.135.104|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response...       

robiss ~ # emerge nano

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-editors/nano-2.0.4 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/nano-2.0.4.tar.gz'

--15:33:55--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/nano-2.0.4.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/nano-2.0.4.tar.gz'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 216.165.129.135, 156.56.247.195, 64.50.236.52, ...

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|216.165.129.135|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 1,313,903 (1.3M) [application/x-gzip]

 0% [                                                                        ] 0 --.--K/s             ^

robiss ~ # nano -w /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0

nameserver 192.168.1.1

robiss ~ # rc-status

Runlevel: default

 cpufreqd                                                            [ stopped  ]

 net.eth0                                                            [ started  ]

 netmount                                                            [ started  ]

robiss ~ # echo $http_proxy

robiss ~ #

----------

## krinn

 *robiss wrote:*   

> ifconfig
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:36:5F:00:1C
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

dig that, your problem comes from there i think

----------

## robiss

MTU is not a problem , i chaged it experimening with diffent setting, i switched back to 1500, that not helps.

And biggest clue to my is why ftp works, then http not, and from what iam seeing iam getting responses from servers(200 ok), but thats it, nothing else goes anywhere further.  :Crying or Very sad: 

But thanks anyway.

----------

## robiss

so it apears mtu was a problem, i set it with ifconfig eth0 mtu 1500 and everthing started to work, i seams it hadn´t read config file before since in there was written 1500.

Big big thanks krinn  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

